# R.I.P. Jack



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jack left for the Rainbow Bridge today v_v
I took him to the library with me today whlie I emailed some pictures i took to a vet. We discovered an abcess on his neck last night, so I took some pictures and posted them on goosemoose earlier today. I rolled down my windows, parked as far in the shade as I could, moved him out of the sunlight and ran inside. I timed myself so that I could take him back home without leaving him in the car too long, but when I got back out to my car, he was lying in the sunlight in his carrier, dead. 
I still feel completely at fault, though now I'm being told there might have been another factor in his passing. Someone suggested that he might have been weakened by the abcess and the heat added to it and he couldn't take it. Or maybe he was sick and I didn't know. 
Just last night he was a happy, seemingly healthy rat, with the exception of the abcess lump on his neck. He was licking and grooming me, eating Yoggies, peeing all over the table and chewing on the bars of his carrier when he saw to me to let me know he wanted out. 
My roommate tried to cheer me up today by having the two of us give the 6 remaining boys a bath, but it just wasn't the same without jack trying to leap out of the bath tub.
I feel like an entirely horrible person. We've got him a nice little shoebox and a piece of his favorite blanket in there with him. v_v If only I had left him at my parents house....he might still be with me.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

Don't beat yourself up to much.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

this happened in june, though i know we all feel sorry for the loss please do not bring up old posts in this section. it can be quite painful for the OP


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry about Jack. He probobly had a good life and loved very much though.......


----------

